# Tale of two Signs



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cut a 1 x12 x 48" oak board in half and made two identical cuts and 2 different finishes.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You always do such nice work, John!!

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job John.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like that sign. Is the lodge near you buying these?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Honestly John? Looks great as always.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> I really like that sign. Is the lodge near you buying these?



No. Just playing around. Will put them up for sale at the Craft Village or Etsy. See what happens. I think they would look cool personalized.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I have always loved wood finish. But the paint does add another dimension to the project. I have been sending more and more projects to be painted.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good, John.


----------

